# 1990 Miyata TEAM, retro-mod...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

I finished my 1990 Miyata TEAM this week. I had originally planned on building it up with a 7400 Dura Ace group but decided at the last minute to use 10 speed 7700 DA for the build. I basically had almost complete groups of both and decided that I would probably put more miles on it with the more modern group and so went in that direction. Here in south Texas we had a cold front come through bringing us cold temps and rain over the last few days but this morning there was no rain and the roads were dry so I took her out. She performed flawlessly as expected. Here are some not so good pictures of it as it is now, 7700 Dura Ace crankset, rear derailleur, cassette, seatpost, stem, brakes and levers. The front derailleur is Ultegra as are the hubs and pedals. Cinelli bars and Fizik perforated tape. The rims are Mavic Reflex in a light blue that matches the blue of the frame quite nicely. The white of the frame is a pealized white paint that is beautiful and very hard to capture in the photos.































































Here it is with its stablemates... 1982 TEAM and PRO...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Excellent job.......That frame even has a number peg....very nice

I'd like to see your collection in person some day


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice. You are to blue Japanese bikes as Dave Hickey is to red ones.

That handlebar has the deepest drop I have ever seen. Is it designed for a special purpose?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Excellent job.......That frame even has a number peg....very nice
> 
> I'd like to see your collection in person some day


Thanks Dave. I took her out this morning for another ride and I absolutely love the ride. She rides much like my older Miyatas; very stable and forgiving. Even though I decided against using the older DA 7400 components, I am glad that I did stick with the downtube shifters instead of the brifters.

I would love to have you come by someday. You are just up the road from me. I would love to see your stable of bikes as well. Your bikes are of a higher caliber than mine. I just saw that 3Rensho Katana that you recently posted. Wow, what a beautiful bike. I think the Pinarello Motello that I am working on right now will be my last bike for a while. I should have it done this next week and I'll post some pictures of it.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Very nice. You are to blue Japanese bikes as Dave Hickey is to red ones.
> 
> That handlebar has the deepest drop I have ever seen. Is it designed for a special purpose?


Thanks Tarwheel. Yes, I seem to gravitate to blue bikes. Of course the top end of the Miyata line are mostly blue but my Quattro Assis are all blue as well. I even have another Miyata headed to my stable, a KOGA-Miyata and yes it is blue as well. Hell, even my MINI Cooper is blue! I do have a red Univega Competizione with Superbe Pro.

The handlebars are just typical Cinelli Campione Del Mondo. I think the angle of the photo is giving the impression that they are a very deep drop.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice looking bikes. Good job on the build.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm partial to blue myself, and I also like Miyatas. I searched on eBay for a Miyata touring or sport touring frame for about 2 years before I finally gave up and ordered my Bob Jackson. If I even run across a size 57 blue Miyata, I will be sorely tempted.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Really nice! I'd love to get a nice Miyata road bike, but haven't found one my size yet. 

Nice touch on the blue Mavic rims, btw.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

djmuff said:


> Really nice! I'd love to get a nice Miyata road bike, but haven't found one my size yet.
> 
> Nice touch on the blue Mavic rims, btw.


Thanks djmuff! The 1982 Miyata Pro was the first bike I ever bought with my own money and have since then had a fondness for Miyatas. I have one more to add to my stable, a 1981 KOGA-Miyata Proracer. It is basically equvalent to the US sold Miyata Team with a full Dura Ace EX group.

Those blue Mavic Reflex/Ultegra wheels I had built up for my 1982 Miyata Pro when I converted it to a full Ultegra group in the mid '90s. I recently restored the Pro to a full Dura Ace AX group and those wheels were just gathering dust in my garage so I decided to use them on this 1991 Team even though I had decided to build it up with 7700 Dura Ace.

Best,

James


----------

